# Does anyone have a GIANT betta? or King Plakats?



## NerdOne (Mar 28, 2011)

I saw my first King Plakat betta at Petco. And it was HUUUGE! Literally three times bigger than the normal sized King betta. And it costed 29.99! It was a treat to see. I was wondering, if anyone owns on of those? Pics?


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a king. His name is Sumo. He is about 3 to 3.5 inches and beefy! I love him and his big self. I'm getting a Giant in the mail tomorrow from aquabid. I'll post some pics tomorrow. I love the big bettas! 

I'm on my phone right now or I would post pics of Sumo.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I have a blue marble Giant that I picked up at my LFS a few weeks back. He's now living on the top shelf of my betta 'condo'. He is several times larger than my normal males, but still has plenty of space to swim around in his 3.5 gallon... That's if he did any actual swimming. 





































Oh, and here's one of my betta rutilans that live in the tank next door. There's a plastic spoon for scale.


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

This is Helios, he lives in my step-dad's 30 gallon community. He is gigantic! About 3 inches long.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I saw one at the pet store, he was such an interesting combination of blue and orange, afraid to think how much he woulda cost


----------



## NerdOne (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice! Those are nice. I'd like to get me a Giant myself. But they cost a lot! But an amazing sight to look at, its like holding a magnifying glass up to a normal betta, haha.


----------



## NerdOne (Mar 28, 2011)

And 'iheartbettas' , i'd like to see those pics! inspire me more, haha


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Lol! Here is the king male, Sumo in a 5 gallon tank with his jumbo bubbles in his bubble nest...



















I posted pics of my Giant here in his temporary 1 gallon...

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=67958


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Here's Kilo with his 25 watt heater for size comparison. He's a monster, but a very gentle one. He's in a 10 gallon. He's extremely active.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Such lovely boys! I love Kings with their puppy faces! :-D

This is Hagrid, my King. ;-)


----------



## NerdOne (Mar 28, 2011)

WHAT! Kilo is a big boy! hahaha. i wish my fish would hide in a hole like hagrid. thats awesome hahah


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a half moon king betta. I'll post a picture of him tomorrow


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I've seen giants at my transhippers that were almost 6" long....its crazy!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

hmmm i have never wanted a giant king betta...but these pics. inspire me


----------

